# PedalPCB Pandemic Pedals to date



## dmnCrawler (Sep 16, 2020)

These are the Pedals I have completed up until today from PedalPCB since I started making pedals in March. I want to thank the people of this forum for fostering a great new hobby. I have learned a lot from many of you. You may see some slight mods on the pedals that have been inspired or directly taken from others on the forum. This is a great place to learn about pedal making and electronic circuits.

Pandemic Pedals
Row 1: Isosceles Boost, Tommy III, Dwarven Hammer, Woodpecker, CDXL Classic, Angry Charles, Stockade
Row 2: Roboto, Seahorse, Covert Overdrive, Simulcast, Face Melter, Circulator, Duo-phase
Row 3: Duocast, Dark Rift Delay, Leprechaun, Informant Drive, Dung Beetle, Thermionic Deluxe
Row 4: Quarantine Fuzz, Sunflower, Super Stevie Overdrive, Muzzle Classic, Angry Andy Plus, Minidrive, Octa Mayer Fuzz, Cleaver
Row 5: Cross Contaminator, HAARP*, Mahayana Drive*, Organ Donor*
* Will be completed this weekend. Guts are done just finishing enclosures.

I also have the Tyrian Drive, Wrectifier, Van Pelt Drive, Gauss Drive, Paragon and 6 band EQ pedals done but I do not know what I am doing yet for the art. Full build reports will be upcoming.


----------



## Dali (Sep 16, 2020)

WOW ! Just Wow !

I got many common ones...


----------



## Barry (Sep 16, 2020)

Man that is an impressive spread, and they look marvelous!


----------



## cooder (Sep 16, 2020)

Flippin' awsome! Great way to keep yourself sane in crazy times...!


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 17, 2020)

Ooft some great looking pedals there

You'll be rivaling old Zachary Vex only better

Look at him tryna hide his envy


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 17, 2020)

I started during quarantine too, and finding this site and community made a huge difference for me. I had to look through some emails, but here’s what I found. I’ve made one or more of each of these:
Ionizer
Ionizer 2
Wonder Drive
Angry Andy
Amentum
UberFuzz
UberDrive
Isosceles Boost
Magnetron Delay
Pythagoras builds (D3lay, Threeverb)
FV-1 Dev
Sanguine Distortion
UniCab
Super ‘64
B-Side Fuzz
Two Sticks of Derm
Arkaim Fuzz
Muroidea
Zapper
And I finished a Captain Bit today. 

Been a very rewarding few months!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 17, 2020)

Beautiful and inventive stuff!


----------



## zgrav (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the picture of your Q-work!  Lots of fun potential in the different sound combinations from those boxes, that's for sure!   That was an interesting choice to put the puffy lips on the Face Melter at a 45 degree angle.  Nicely played.  : ^ )


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Sep 17, 2020)

Holy crap theses are beautiful oO!!! Hand painted pedals are the best !!! And they sound better too  That organ donor is gonna look so nice when finished oO!!!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 17, 2020)

Makes me jealous I’ve been at work the whole time. I’d love a few months off to build! Haha. Great work.


----------



## Barry (Sep 17, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Makes me jealous I’ve been at work the whole time. I’d love a few months off to build! Haha. Great work.


Me too! Sometimes it sucks to be essential!


----------



## dmnCrawler (Sep 17, 2020)

zgrav said:


> Thanks for sharing the picture of your Q-work!  Lots of fun potential in the different sound combinations from those boxes, that's for sure!   That was an interesting choice to put the puffy lips on the Face Melter at a 45 degree angle.  Nicely played.  : ^ )


 The end of the drips are the clipping LEDs so they sparkle when you play.


----------



## dmnCrawler (Sep 17, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Makes me jealous I’ve been at work the whole time. I’d love a few months off to build! Haha. Great work.



These are while working full time throughout. This is all nights and weekends. I have been very busy.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 17, 2020)

Oh wow that’s nuts! Good on you.

My enclosure process is demanding to say the least, wish I had a shred of artistic ability such as yours. Ah well I’m buying a CNC machine in a few months to etch my enclosures haha, should free me up for other things.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 17, 2020)

Which one do you play the most?!


----------



## dmnCrawler (Sep 17, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Oh wow that’s nuts! Good on you.
> 
> My enclosure process is demanding to say the least, wish I had a shred of artistic ability such as yours. Ah well I’m buying a CNC machine in a few months to etch my enclosures haha, should free me up for other things.


I am so tempted to get a CNC. But I need to start using and improving my skills on the things I currently do before i start learning a whole new set. Trying to finish up the pedals I have before I build the next batch.

Can't wait to learn from your CNC exploits.


----------



## dmnCrawler (Sep 17, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> Which one do you play the most?!



Right now it is probably the Thermionic which I just completed, the Isosceles and the Circulator. Being a 80 Metal Head I haven't learned to use the Fuzz all the much. The Quarantine Fuzz I probably use the most as I can get some good metal sounds out of that.

My biggest problem is that I work full time and have built 50 pedals over the last 6 month. The last of us 2 came out, which I had to finish with a friend. And when my girlfriend is able to come over she wants me to spend time with her .  My playing is getting neglected, but I am working on changing that.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 17, 2020)

dmnCrawler said:


> Right now it is probably the Thermionic which I just completed, the Isosceles and the Circulator. Being a 80 Metal Head I haven't learned to use the Fuzz all the much. The Quarantine Fuzz I probably use the most as I can get some good metal sounds out of that.
> 
> My biggest problem is that I work full time and have built 50 pedals over the last 6 month. The last of us 2 came out, which I had to finish with a friend. And when my girlfriend is able to come over she wants me to spend time with her .  My playing is getting neglected, but I am working on changing that.



I’m right there with you! Been working full time and just building stuff in free time. Wife gets annoyed but also understands that hobbies keep me from losing it haha. That isosceles is a beast. I recommend the Wonder Drive if you haven’t done it. And as for a fuzz that might suit your tastes look into the B Side or the Two Sticks of Derm. Keep em coming. Love the artwork.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 17, 2020)

The stockade design made me LOL.


----------



## dawson (Sep 17, 2020)

Incredibly remarkable & inspiring painting skills- thanks a lot for sharing!

I'm especially jealous of what I'm assuming will house your "Organ Donor."


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 17, 2020)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmm!  Quite the collection.  Beautiful artwork.


----------



## fancypete (Jan 1, 2021)

These are really great. Can you describe your methods and materials for the artwork? I'm trying to graduate from my sharpie. These look so slick!


----------



## Grubb (Jan 1, 2021)

These are beautiful and this is inspiring. Thanks for posting.


----------



## spi (Jan 1, 2021)

Looks fantastic.  What kind of paint do you use?


----------

